# Remis Cab Blinds - on new Boxer



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Has anyone had Remis Cab Blinds fitted on a new Boxer MH?

We have just had some fitted by RVtex who had great difficulty getting the front blind to fit. 
The cab shelf had to be cut out near the mirror and the sides are shorter than the ones they replace. The shorter sides leave the job looking untidy/unfinished. The side blinds fit well.

Has anyone else had the same problem? 
If so how did you resolve it?
Thanks Chris

I don't know if the same problem occurs with Fiat base MH.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The windscreen blind on my motorhome was fitted by Adria and look very neat. I fitted the side units and they fit very well.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> The windscreen blind on my motorhome was fitted by Adria and look very neat. I fitted the side units and they fit very well.


Hi Rowley Is your MH Fiat of Peugeot base?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I have added some photos so you can see what I mean.
Chris


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a set delivered to fit into my Boxer and found that the shelf is different to that fitted in the Ducato, hence the reason for Patchworkqueen's "modification". I wasn't prepared to carve a lump out of the shelf and will be returning the blinds.

A pity really, as they seem to be well made and ideal to keep out the sun from the cab. 

I don't know whether the shelf could be replaced with the Ducato type. Presumably the fixing points will be the same and maybe the sun visors and lights are the same. Perhaps somebody with access to both types could advise.

Roly


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The pictures show what seems to be a terrible bodge! 8O


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Rolyk is right, your roof lining is different to my Fiat panel van


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The Remis blinds in our Bessacarr look totaly like OEM blinds and fit very well. 

I would not be happy with the finish of yours. 


Richard...


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> The pictures show what seems to be a terrible bodge!


That pretty much sums up how we feel. 
We are seriously considering having the front one taken off as we cannot live with as it is.

Problem is will taking it off leave more of a mess than we have with it on?

Outdoor Bits sell these blinds and say they are suitable for a Boxer. I would be interested to hear their opinion on the fit.
So if you are out there Outdoor Bits could you comment please.

Chris


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There seems to be two types of shelf fitted to the Boxer, one of them being the same same as the one in the Ducato. It is this shelf that is compatible with the front blinds. In fact I first saw the blinds properly installed in an Autosleeper Nuevo which is a Boxer. 

I would suggest that Patchworkqueen investigates whether the Ducato shelf can be retrofitted to the Boxer as it would overcome the problem. If the reading lamps and sun visors are interchangeable I can't imagine that the bare shelf would be too expensive, but who knows!


Roly


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> There seems to be two types of shelf fitted to the Boxer, one of them being the same same as the one in the Ducato. It is this shelf that is compatible with the front blinds. In fact I first saw the blinds properly installed in an Autosleeper Nuevo which is a Boxer.
> 
> I would suggest that Patchworkqueen investigates whether the Ducato shelf can be retrofitted to the Boxer as it would overcome the problem


Hi Yes this may be the answer to the top but what do you make of the side fit?
It looks to me as though they are fitted too low and that is why the top of the blinds is slightly bowed and there are raw edges showing at the side tops.

I am in contact with RVtex and hoping for a solution. 
I will keep you informed. 
There must be many Boxer owners who would like to have the blinds fitted but only if it can be done correctly.
Chris


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I've just been out to the van and compared the Boxer side trim with the Remis panel and it's almost identical. If anything, the Remis is very slightly longer. However the Boxer plastic trim panel is only overlapping the "furry" bit by a millimeter or two, so the correct positioning of the Remis trim is critical. 

It's really up to RVtex to come up with a satisfactory answer but I certainly wouldn't accept it as it is.

Roly


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi This is an update to my earlier posting.

I have been back to RVtex today.
Ian and Pete spent about 2 hours refitting the front blind and the appearance has been improved somewhat. I thank them both for this.

If you are thinking of fitting the blinds to a Boxer cab that has a parcel shelf be warned they are not a perfect fit.

Where the original Peugeot side trim overlaps the roof lining the Remis trim that contains the blind just buts up to the roof fabric and this can leave a raw edge visible. It would be a good idea to fix a plastic or rubber trim over the raw edge before fitting the blind.

The parcel shelf has to be cut out to allow for the blind top rail.

Overall we like the blinds but would we fit them again? I think not unless they can be factory fitted.

If anyone would like more information PM me.
Regards Chris


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Patchworkqueen said:


> > The pictures show what seems to be a terrible bodge!
> 
> 
> That pretty much sums up how we feel.
> ...


 Slightly off topic but i got an external from outdoor bits and it is a terrible fit.

You have to admit though that your blind does kinda suit your moniker!


----------



## mothyinuk (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi
I have had fitted the Remis Blinds to the two doors of my Peugeot Boxer cab ('07) and when the fitter came to fit the front screen he found it would not fit as the parcel shelf got in the way. This seems to be the experience here. However, having half the work done I am keen to see the job completed. The fitters are looking into it, but as this is new to them it may not be the best way ahead. Can any one please help with the following, I would really be grateful.
(1) Is it possible to replace the parcel shelf above the screen with one from I presume a Fiat? Are the fixing holes the same or will I be left with holes in the roof lining?
(2) It seems the only way to have the Remis Blind fitted to the front screen means the parcel shelf has to be trimmed. Is this correct?
(3) Can anyone recommend an outfit that can do a good job? (I am in the Sheffield area)
Any other info would be useful.
All the best,
Tim.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I went through exactly the same experience with the parcel shelf on the Boxer cab. Anyway, I took the bull by the horns and modified the front of the shelf to allow the blinds to meet. It looks absolutely fine but it did take some courage to do. If you pm me your email address I'll send you some pictures of the installation and the finished job.

So don't despair, it can be done and, provided it's done by someone who cares, you'll be entirely satisfied with end result.

Roly


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Tim, these people are not too far from you. It might be worth having a word with them. They deal with motorcaravans.
http://www.gwcaravans.co.uk/caravanrepairs.htm


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Tim
RVtex did finally get mine right at the 3rd attempt.
They were convinced that the blinds were wrong and ordered a new front but it was identical to the original.
I am sure that Ian hadn't fitted the blinds to a new Boxer before but now he knows how to do it, having practiced on mine, you could try him.
RVtex are just off junction 27 M1. If you google RVtex you should find their website.

I have lots of other work done by them in the past without any problems and been very pleased with the results. 
It was just the front blind fitting but that is now fine.
Chris


----------

